# LF D-D H2Ocean Pro Plus Salt Mix



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Guys need to do some crowd sourcing to find out who in GTA sells this salt and what the price the big bucket is. I'm almost out and don't recall where i bought mine from 2 years ago.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I can only help with 1/2 of the equation. I'm uncertain on pricing; but I'm fairly certain Flavio (Advance Reef Aquatics) and Ken (Sea U Marine) carry this brand.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thx Red, yes we do stock it at $79.99 a bucket.
Cheers


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I know mops carries it as well. Likely a similar price. Probably easier to just go to Flavio


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the leads guys!


----------

